# cds yourr purchasd that are expeensive but you had to purchased?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*cds your purchased that are expensive but you had to purchased?*

Ockay one of my friend on my birthday ask what do you want has a gift, i said hmm jez... than i thought *Gombert motets 3 the sound and the fury,* it will arrive sooner ar later. it cost about fifty canadian dollars for one cd, but this most be top notch so...

Im a die hard_ fan _of the sound and the fury ensemble, im eexpcting this next month woaw super,
master of vocal dissonance whit this great marvelleous ensemble, i seen the program on thee cd (tracks) this is gonna blow me away, i bet you a st aubin pizza it will, saint aubin is a notorious pizzeria
in my neighborhood it offer simply thee best pizza of the world and it's universe if thy are multiverse?

The crust is never burn you eat it , the amount of cheeze is sizable mutcho, the pepperoni is top not, the sauce is sweet a bit,trust me when i says it would made real italo americain pizza lover cry, this is how mutch st aubin make a good pizza.
:tiphat:

Im friend whit st aubin owner sometime ,it's boss that delivered me pizza, mister saint aubin himself , may god bless this man?!

:angel:


----------

